
Jelly Programming Language - ShaneWilton
https://github.com/DennisMitchell/jelly/wiki/Tutorial
======
zmonx
Very nice, thank you for sharing!

Jelly is routinely used on CodeGolf and frequently wins due to its extreme
conciseness. Here are posts that contain Jelly solutions:

[https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/search?q=jelly](https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/search?q=jelly)

Jelly is heavily inspired by J, which is a successor of APL:

[http://jsoftware.com/](http://jsoftware.com/)

